
Eelo: conversa com criador do “Android sem Google” que protege seus dados - indidea
https://www.tudocelular.com/android/noticias/n118995/Eelo-entrevista-criador-Android-sem-google.html
======
schoen
Acho que não se aceitam notícias aqui sem tradução em idiomas diferentes do
inglês.

~~~
gus_massa
This looks ontopic, but this is a English speaking forum, so the submission
will probably get ignored of flagged, unless it has some very interesting
material that is not available in English.

Do the OP have an English version? With a little of luck it will be more
popular here. (At least translate the title of the submission.)

Autotranaltion for the lazy: "Eelo: conversation with creator of "Android
without Google" that protects your data"
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pt&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.tudocelular.com%2Fandroid%2Fnoticias%2Fn118995%2FEelo-
entrevista-criador-Android-sem-google.html)

This is probably an original interview, but I think there should be similar
information available in English. Anyway, what is the difference between this
and CyanogenMod/LinageOS?

